# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  detrazione spesa per occhiali da vista

## ANATOJ

Ciao a tutti.
la circ. 95 del 2000 richiede per la detrazione della spesa per occhiali da vista, oltre allo scontrino anche un'attestazione dell'ottico:
"_1.1.7   Acquisto di occhiali - condizioni di detraibilita'                    
D.      Danno   diritto   alla detrazione le spese sostenute per l'acquisto di
occhiali certificate   dall'emissione  da parte dell'ottico del solo scontrino
fiscale, quest'ultimo  privo degli estremi identificativi del contribuente? E'
possibile fare  una dichiarazione sostitutiva di atto notorio per giustificare
l'acquisto?                                                                   
R.      Nel   caso   in  cui gli occhiali da vista sono stati acquistati da un
ottico abilitato  ad intrattenere rapporti diretti con il cliente, la relativa
spesa deve  essere documentata oltre che dallo scontrino fiscale anche  da una
attestazione dell'ottico   dalla quale risulti che l'acquisto della protesi e'
necessario a   sopperire   ad una patologia della vista del contribuente o dei
suoi familiari a carico._" 
Quindi oltre allo scontrino parlante, in assenza di ricetta medica, si deve esibire anche questa attestazione dell'ottico?
grazie a tutti :Smile:

----------


## Robbie58

Sì, è necessario perchè potrebbero essere comuni occhiali da sole. Di solito gli ottici in caso di occhiali da vista attestano la cosa direttamente sulla fattura. 
Ciao.

----------


## ANATOJ

> Sì, è necessario perchè potrebbero essere comuni occhiali da sole. Di solito gli ottici in caso di occhiali da vista attestano la cosa direttamente sulla fattura. 
> Ciao.

  infatti nelle note della fattura è riportato:
"occhiale da vista graduato per distanza".
Secondo voi potrebbe essere sufficiente?

----------


## Robbie58

> infatti nelle note della fattura è riportato:
> "occhiale da vista graduato per distanza".
> Secondo voi potrebbe essere sufficiente?

  Secondo me è sufficiente.
Ciao.

----------


## ANATOJ

> Secondo me è sufficiente.
> Ciao.

  grazie per il conforto :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

Sto ultimando i 730. Mi ritrovo con una serie di scontrini in cui c'è scritto semplicemente lenti a contatto o occhiale da vista. E' sufficiente per la detrazione? 
Lo scontrino è emesso da OTTICA xxxx e riporta il c.f del contribuente.

----------


## LANNA

> Sto ultimando i 730. Mi ritrovo con una serie di scontrini in cui c'è scritto semplicemente lenti a contatto o occhiale da vista. E' sufficiente per la detrazione? 
> Lo scontrino è emesso da OTTICA xxxx e riporta il c.f del contribuente.

  Si va bene per la detrazione, e poi il contribuente autocertifica la necessità della spesa.   :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Si va bene per la detrazione, e poi il contribuente autocertifica la necessità della spesa.

  Grazie mille  :Smile:

----------


## moretta21

Ho comprato degli occhiali posso scaricarmi la spese solo con lo scontrino dell'ottica senza codice fiscale mio e senza la fattura?
Serve una mia autocertificazione? 
Grazie a chi mi aiuta e a tutto lo staff

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho comprato degli occhiali posso scaricarmi la spese solo con lo scontrino dell'ottica senza codice fiscale mio e senza la fattura?

  
Non mi risulta.

----------


## LANNA

> Ho comprato degli occhiali posso scaricarmi la spese solo con lo scontrino dell'ottica senza codice fiscale mio e senza la fattura?
> Serve una mia autocertificazione? 
> Grazie a chi mi aiuta e a tutto lo staff

  Se lo scontrino non porta il codice fiscale e la descrizione dell'acquisto o se non hai la fattura, non puoi detrarre niente, quello scontrino anonimo potrebbe essere di chiunque.

----------


## angelinge

> Si va bene per la detrazione, e poi il contribuente autocertifica la necessità della spesa.

  Ciao, scusate se mi inserisco:
quindi è necessario produrre ANCHE un'autocertificazione
(da conservare allegata alla fattura, immagino)
che sostituisce la prescrizione medica dell'oculista?

----------


## angelinge

Nessuno può darmi conferma?

----------


## LANNA

> Ciao, scusate se mi inserisco:
> quindi è necessario produrre ANCHE un'autocertificazione
> (da conservare allegata alla fattura, immagino)
> che sostituisce la prescrizione medica dell'oculista?

  Se hai la fattura o lo scontrino parlante con la descrizione dell'acquisto, occhiali da vista ecc., non serve altro, l'autocertificazione e la prestazione dell'oculista, cui fa riferimento la circ. 95 del 2000, servivano quando non esistevano gli scontrini parlanti.
La sola fattura è già un documento idoneo alla detrazione della spesa.

----------


## angelinge

Grazie per la tua precisazione.

----------


## Cherie

> Se hai la fattura o lo scontrino parlante con la descrizione dell'acquisto, occhiali da vista ecc., non serve altro, l'autocertificazione e la prestazione dell'oculista, cui fa riferimento la circ. 95 del 2000, servivano quando non esistevano gli scontrini parlanti.
> La sola fattura è già un documento idoneo alla detrazione della spesa.

  Il tuo post è molto utile e chiarisce la confusione che c'è in giro. 
Al negozio di ottica mi hanno detto che pur avendo la fattura che riporti il codice fiscale e la dicitura "Montatura e lenti per occhiali da vista" è necessario allegare copia della visita oculistica _recente_ nella quale siano riportate le gradazioni, il tutto ai fini fiscali...

----------


## LANNA

> ....l negozio di ottica mi hanno detto che pur avendo la fattura che riporti il codice fiscale e la dicitura "Montatura e lenti per occhiali da vista" è necessario allegare copia della visita oculistica _recente_ nella quale siano riportate le gradazioni, il tutto ai fini fiscali...

  L'ha detto proprio l'ottico? Bene...bravo. Ti copio uno stralcio del visto di conformità per i 730 in merito alla documentazione necessaria per la detraibilià del costo: _ Fattura rilasciata da soggetto autorizzato allesercizio dellarte ausiliaria della professione medica (optometristi per occhiali e lenti a contatto; odontotecnici per gli apparecchi ortodontici e per protesi dentarie ecc.).Se la fattura non è rilasciata  direttamente dallesercente larte ausiliaria, occorre una attestazione del medesimo sul documento che certifichi di aver eseguito la prestazione_ 
All'ottico, alias soggetto autorizzato all'esercizio dell'arte ausiliaria della professione medica, hanno dato la possibilità di "sostituirsi" all'oculista nella documentazione necessaria alla detraibilità e lui dice che ci vuole ancora la prescrizione dell'oculista?  E poi ora nelle fatture degli occhiali da vista scrivono nella descrizione le diottrie.

----------


## Cherie

> L'ha detto proprio l'ottico? Bene...bravo. [...]
> All'ottico, alias soggetto autorizzato all'esercizio dell'arte ausiliaria della professione medica, hanno dato la possibilità di "sostituirsi" all'oculista nella documentazione necessaria alla detraibilità e lui dice che ci vuole ancora la prescrizione dell'oculista?  E poi ora nelle fatture degli occhiali da vista scrivono nella descrizione le diottrie.

  si, proprio l'ottico...  :Confused:  
quanto alle fatture, quella di mio marito dell'anno 2011 è scritta a mano su blocchetto per fatture e non riporta le diottrie, l'inserimento di questo dato è più recente di agosto 2011 o sono loro ad essere ancora nell'età della pietra?
Grazie!

----------

